

Facebook chief faces tax bill of $1.5bn - amilr
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/6dbffbce-4e8b-11e1-ada2-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1lWSwDBg5
I love the last paragraph. I wonder if it's true.
======
tokenadult
Third submission (at least) of the ft.com article,

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3551756>

following an earlier submission of Wall Street Journal reporting on same
issue.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3550074>

For either story, the underlying primary source is the registration statement
for Facebook's initial public offering of stock.

